

ReSharper and ViEmu Productivity Webinar Recording - rdemmer
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2012/11/02/resharper-viemu-productivity-webinar-recording/
In this webinar James Kovacs showcases how ReSharper and ViEmu can be used together to increase your coding productivity within Microsoft Visual Studio.
======
meaty
Resharper is too unreliable to be productive from experience. We bought a crap
load of licenses but after about a month, devs were uninstalling it.

It's ok for tiny projects, but not medium to large sized ones.

~~~
organic_code
I have been using ReSharper for years in enterprise level projects. Even if
all you use it for is code browsing I think it is still worth it. What did you
find wrong with it in large projects?

~~~
meaty
Slow, crashy, buggy.

~~~
organic_code
Odd, I have used it in solutions with dozens of project, hundreds of code
files and ten's of thousands of lines of code and never experienced an issue.
I will admit when you first open it in large solutions it takes a little bit
for it to cache what it needs. Of course I have had problems with other
products that everyone else claimed was fine so to each their own I suppose.
Do you have a tool you use in place of ReSharper to solve it's niche?

------
heffay
I watched it live and it was very beginner oriented. If you know vim and are
decently familiar with ReSharper then this isn't for you.

